# [SOLVED] Pen drive not recognized by dvd players



## Yann05 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I have a pen drive which I use to store movies and music. But reformatted it as a floppy disk when I needed to use a diskette. Had no floppy disk drive on hand during that time.

It's still recognized by my computer as a flash drive and I can still store movies and other kinds of data as well. But now any dvd player I plug the pen drive into can't recognize the pen drive.

Any ideas how to solve my pen drive's problem?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Pen drive not recognized by dvd players*

Try taking of all your data and reformat the drive to its default settings.


----------



## Yann05 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Pen drive not recognized by dvd players*

Hi. Thanks for the quick reply.

I did try to reformat it in windows xp but it's no use. The pen drive is still not recognized. 

It's stupid of me but I forgot to include that I downloaded a program to format the pen drive into floppy disk format but can't recall what it was.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Pen drive not recognized by dvd players*

If you used to use the drive with the DVD player and it worked, then it doesn't make much sense why it doesn't now, after reformatting it.

You could try downloading a piece of software to reformat the USB drive again, although Windows XP should have done a suitable job. 

Do you know the make and model of your DVD player?


----------



## Yann05 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Pen drive not recognized by dvd players*

It doesn't make sense I know. :grin:

I tried plugging the pen drive to other dvd players just to make sure it wasn't my dvd player that was the problem. But the pen drive was not also recognized in other dvd players.

Can you suggest any program that I can download that can possibly restore the pen drive to its original format?

And thanks for all the help.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Pen drive not recognized by dvd players*

If you know the make and model of your DVD player, could you post it here please? I can then do some research to find out more.

Alternatively, you could look through the manual that came with the DVD player to find a section about USB drives, if it has one. Even if the USB drive worked with the DVD player before, the manual may give a hint about what is going wrong here.

Testing the USB on other players is a good idea, if you know those players can also read USB drives. Are you certain those DVD players can also read from USB drives?

You can download the HP USB Format utility, Download HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool 2.2.3 Free - Windows-based Format Utility for HP Drive Key or DiskOnKey USB Device - Softpedia is just one site where you can download it (be careful which download button you click, it's the dark blue one, not the ads).

That said, when you formatted the drive using Windows, did you select quick format? If so, try reformatting with that unchecked, it may make a difference. Furthermore, you could try formatting the drive as NTFS.


----------



## Yann05 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Pen drive not recognized by dvd players*

You're a genius! ray: ray: You gave me a solution that was quick and painless. I downloaded the HP Format Tool as you recommended and unchecked quick format and clicked on start and now my pen drive is finally read by my dvd player. 

Thanks so much!:grin:


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad to hear your problem is solved .


----------

